
Patrick McKenzie (patio11) Talks Working on Atlas at Stripe - tannerbrockwell
https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/05/08/stripe-atlas-with-patrick-mckenzie/
======
tannerbrockwell
[the] activation energy required to start a business remains higher than
necessary. It feels like standing up a web server in the 90s–lots of tedium
and reinventing the wheel that has been done by people before you. This is the
motivation behind Stripe Atlas, a project to simplify the process of starting
an Internet business. Patrick explains how he works at Stripe Atlas to help
startups incorporate.

